# Walked off the course as I had imploded, right or wrong?



## Mark_G (Apr 1, 2012)

I was really looking forward to todays round, hadnt played for a week and had played ok last time, but today after a reasonable opening few holes I completely imploded, unable to hit anything straight or with any consistent strike at all. I decided to leave the two chaps I was playing with on the 7th as I was holding them up and the following groups were starting to close up too much. I went straight to the Academy course and practised my swing for the next few hours with a pitching wedge (obviously improving as I added 30 yards onto my normal distance, with great accuracy). What I want to know is, was I correct in walking off the course to practice? I think I was, but the chaps I play with wanted me to carry on. I think my head had gone, are there any techniques to get back in the zone whilst battling on?


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Apr 1, 2012)

Mark, Think you may have been wrong, Even if your having a mare, which I was today (29 points), Have never walked off, Your game can come back as quickly as it goes, you just have to plug away....


----------



## Digging a hole for myself (Apr 1, 2012)

Personally, I don't think you would have done yourself or your friends any favours by playing on when you were seeming so distraught. I've done the same myself once before and I would do it again.

The only caveat I would make is that it can only be how you walk off that matters - in a huff isn't really cricket, whereas with dignity, apologies and possibly an offer to buy your partners a pint back in the 19th is the way I would play it.


----------



## Mark_G (Apr 1, 2012)

Quite agree DHM, I apologised to the chaps, shook  hands and told them that I was going to practice, if I was not slowing the others and the rest of the course up I may have struggled on, but if I ruin my game then thats my fault, but if I ruin other peoples enjoyment, and hold up the whole course, that's just not fair. Rob, I havent done it before, and hope I don't have to do it again, I think a club could of been snapped if I continued though.


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 1, 2012)

Competition rules at our place would mean you will get banned for next two comps, for walking off the course.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 1, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			Competition rules at our place would mean you will get banned for next two comps, for walking off the course.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I think that is rather an over-reaction. No rule of golf saying you can't walk off the course. What is the difference with finishing but not marking the last whatever number of holes?


----------



## JustOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Walking off is not big deal... just don't do it in a comp (....he says after having done it twice himself) 

Sometimes it's worth just staying for the sake of trying something different or just to see if you can figure out what you're doing wrong.... but it's really up to you if it's just a friendly game. If it is a comp and you're score is already fecked then you might just aswell carry on, you're already going up by 0.1 so it's hardly going to matter even if you hit 9-iron off every tee after that.


----------



## Mark_G (Apr 1, 2012)

Something to bear in mind BT, hadnt even considered that, hence the questions. First competition is next week.


----------



## MikeySQ (Apr 1, 2012)

If its not going well just focus on something you want to work on through the rest of your round..


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 1, 2012)

We had a spate of people having a bad day and simply giving up, signing their card and then walking in. It could easily ruin a good day for the other members of the groups,particularly if one them then has an injury and has to withdraw for good reason, leaving the last player with nobody to mark their card.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2012)

Only walked off once in a social game and that was because I'd stopped enjoying it and to be honest I don't think the others were enjoying it either. Have never walked in on a comp round although I did NR a few weeks back when the back went. If its a comp then I'll set myself mini goals (buffer zone, breaking nett 80, breaking 90 then 100 gross etc) to try and give myself something to focus on. If you are really struggling then I guess 6 iron off the tee, another forward another on and then try and 2 putt is the only way to go.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2012)

Walking off is bad enough. Walking off to go and practice??? Stinks to me (personally).
If you are walking off because you are playing so badly, then go home and kick the cat or put the clubs on ebay fair enough.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 2, 2012)

If you walked off due to poor form playing with me, that would be the last time you would get the chance. For me, and I'm sorry if it offends you, but the game is not about you and you owe it to the others you are out with to act with manners and good grace.

Injury or sickness are pretty much the only valid reasons for walking in, but to go and pratice??


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 2, 2012)

I have no problems at all with someone leaving a friendly game, that's what it is.. a game! Real life gets in the way, not having fun, not really feeling up to it etc are all fine. If you are not having fun why be there, if you leave to go practice and for the benefit of others in the friendly game that's fine too.

In a competitive game you better have a darn good reason, bad illness, injury or some family emergency are fine as real life does take precedence in importance but just because you are having a bad game... NO EXCUSE!

As you can see I draw a clear line here between leaving a round in a friendly game or in a competition (society games count as competition!)


----------



## paul1874 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you walk off that's your choice....you don't need the approval of others


----------



## chrisd (Apr 2, 2012)

paul1874 said:



			If you walk off that's your choice....you don't need the approval of others
		
Click to expand...

No you dont, but I bet you would find it more difficult to find playing partners as you build a reputation for doing it!


----------



## Essex_Stu (Apr 2, 2012)

Came very close saturday to walking back to the car and putting the clubs away. Couldnt stop shanking with my irons over the first 9(10 points) and I was getting mentally and physically annoyed which cant be pleasant for anyone else. We were stuck behind members from the same swindle in a four ball who had lost at least 3 holes on the previous 6 3 balls from the swindle. Offered at the 9th to just walk the course and mark the card as it got that bad but the others wanted me to carry on. Hit my only decent iron shot of the day on 11 to birdie a hole I hadn't before but still only came back with 10 points. The back 9 I treated as a laugh and didnt worry about the score. The golf didnt improve but my metallity did and was glad I played on.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2012)

Only ever walked off once in a medal.

shot 28 over for 8 holes, didnt miss a fairway with the driver either.

Sherman on pretty much every iron shot , lost a shed load of golf balls too.

It was doing my two playing partners no good watching this and having to look for balls in the right hand rough and gorse.

depends on what#s gone on, on the course really.


----------



## Mark_G (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen, I appreciate the responses. I would like to point out a few things, not as excuses, but to explain my reasoning to go and practice away from everyone. It was a friendly game, the course was very busy, and I was slowing my playing partners up a lot, and this wasn't playing badly, it was complete meltdown. I appreciate my actions may have been a mistake, but my concern was holding up following groups. I would have quite happily skipped a few holes, but didnt feel it fair to my friends. I hope I never am in the same situation again but if I am, I will bear your comments in mind.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm with the stay and suffer brigade.

Golf isn't an easy game, and suffering will make you stronger in the long run. It's about finding something that works on the day, not only playing when it's all going good.

If you walk off once because things are soooo bad, then what happens next time things are sooo bad? Then the time after when it's only soo bad??

I had a game when I was playing bad, and it steadily got worse and worse But the time I reached the tenth it got to soooo bad I could hardly move the ball forward two yards at a time.

At the end of the 11th I decided to play as if I had just been warming up, and I was just walking out to tee off for the first time that day.  Purely mental trickery, but it got me round the last 7 holes.

I've never played that bad before, and never want to again.  But walk off?

Never.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2012)

Surely if you can walk off and go and practice, you could stay, carry on, and pick your ball up when you are holding up the group. I would be much more tolerant of someone who did that than someone who walked off


----------



## Digging a hole for myself (Apr 3, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			I'm with the stay and suffer brigade.

Golf isn't an easy game, and suffering will make you stronger in the long run. It's about finding something that works on the day, not only playing when it's all going good.
		
Click to expand...

I can't agree, I'm afraid.  I'm with Paul1874 - it's my game, my life, and my choice.  If my playing partners can't appreciate that, then I'd rather not play with them next time.

As I said though, my view is that its how you withdraw from the course, rather than the fact that you do it. 

I also think that going to practice is better than simply going off home with a temper.  From the cat's perspective at least!

Putting the boot on the other foot, I would prefer to play with someone who was happy than someone who was miserable and under pressure (from themselves or others) to play on.  If that means that they feel they have to go and practice (wihtout the pressure of their playing partners watching on!) so that they can come out next weekend and play better and with good cheer, then so much the better.

Being "forced" to endure isn't what I want to get out of golf.  Sure it can make you stronger but there comes a point when I can see you needing to get out.

It is only a game (flak jacket duly donned...)


----------



## bobmac (Apr 3, 2012)

This is where 'self analysis' comes in handy.
If you're having a bit of a mare, you should be able to work out what's causing the bad shots.
Is it the contact or the direction that's causing the woes?
Poor contact can often be body swaying
Poor direction is either swing path or more likely grip.

Dont just give up.
Look at the ball flight, see what it's doing and adjust accordingly.:thup:

Easier said than done I know


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2012)

Digging a hole for myself said:



			I can't agree, I'm afraid.  I'm with Paul1874 - it's my game, my life, and my choice.  If my playing partners can't appreciate that, then I'd rather not play with them next time.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, let me try to understand this, so if you play badly and have a hissy fit like a 4 year old then, if your partners dont like it, you would rather not play with them??

Mmmmm perhaps I'm just getting old!


----------



## Digging a hole for myself (Apr 3, 2012)

Perhaps you are getting old - loss of memory tends to be one of the signs 

Either that, or you didn't read my first post (which I referred to in my most recent one).  

I said that walking off isn't the issue, it's how you do it.  If you have a "hissy fit" then I am completely in agreement with you - that isn't on.  However, if you explain the situation to your partners and leave the course with good grace, then I don't see why you shouldn't walk off.  I also suggested that the least you could do would be to tell your partners that you'd stand them a drink the in 19th when they got in, but you must have forgotten about that too...

So, to recap, yes, if I walked off in the "acceptable" manner that I suggest, then I would be aggrieved if my playing partners too umbridge at that.  It's clearly not done as a personal afront to them.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 3, 2012)

Of course you should not walk off the course.  Very poor form.  It is only a game. 

Frankly, it is quite pathetic behaviour for a grown man to adopt.   

I am surprised you went to the practice range too.  Surely stomping home, going to your room and tearing up your favourite comics would be more in line with your attitude?!


----------



## Digging a hole for myself (Apr 3, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Frankly, it is quite pathetic behaviour for a grown man to adopt. I am surprised you went to the practice range too. Surely stomping home, going to your room and tearing up your favourite comics would be more in line with your attitude?!
		
Click to expand...

I wait to be surprised, but I don't think the OP did that...

Perhaps I'd expected too much from this forum, but the tone of that last email doesn't make me want to stick around.  Yours, sir, is the attitude that stinks.


----------



## Baldyeagle (Apr 3, 2012)

Digging a hole for myself said:



			I wait to be surprised, but I don't think the OP did that...

Perhaps I'd expected too much from this forum, but the tone of that last email doesn't make me want to stick around.  Yours, sir, is the attitude that stinks.
		
Click to expand...

Frankly (while I might not have put it in quite such abrasive terms), I agree with Snelly ... I doubt if any of us could claim to have behaved impeccably at all times on the course but it strikes me that you already know that walking off was feeble and now you're trying to justify it in your own mind by discussion on here.

If you're playing with others and you're having a mare, keep your head down (in all senses) and finish the round without distracting the other guys.

Strap a pair on


----------



## User20205 (Apr 3, 2012)

Digging a hole for myself said:



			I wait to be surprised, but I don't think the OP did that...

Perhaps I'd expected too much from this forum, but the tone of that last email doesn't make me want to stick around. Yours, sir, is the attitude that stinks.
		
Click to expand...

that's just Snelly he's old school.  

I've never walked off, I sometimes take great pleasure in grinding something out.  I've had someone walk off when I was playing with him in a 2 ball. (I don't think it was the company) 

Only a friendly round, I had taken an afternoon off work. He was awful and walked in on the 9th. I thought it was selfish, we don't play together anymore!


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 3, 2012)

Not for me to say if its right or wrong, I don`t do it and recall a few total implosions in the past but that is because I will not be beaten by the ball. However if it was all done without a strop and you did something that made you feel good then I don't see the problem. 

They say if you play golf a lot then it will start to teach you about yourself, this may have been a lesson in mental fortitude or it may have been a lesson in how to hit your PW and extra 30 yards....


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2012)

Digging a hole for myself said:



			Perhaps you are getting old - loss of memory tends to be one of the signs 

Either that, or you didn't read my first post (which I referred to in my most recent one).  

I said that walking off isn't the issue, it's how you do it.  If you have a "hissy fit" then I am completely in agreement with you - that isn't on.  However, if you explain the situation to your partners and leave the course with good grace, then I don't see why you shouldn't walk off.  I also suggested that the least you could do would be to tell your partners that you'd stand them a drink the in 19th when they got in, but you must have forgotten about that too...

So, to recap, yes, if I walked off in the "acceptable" manner that I suggest, then I would be aggrieved if my playing partners too umbridge at that.  It's clearly not done as a personal afront to them.
		
Click to expand...


I think that I 've made my position clear - you leave the course when you're not playing well I suggest that however nicely you explain the other guys they will see it as I would " a hissy fit" they may smile but it just isn't right that an adult should not just accept the way it's going that day and get on with being one of a group playing what is a difficult game and get on with it. I said earlier that going out in a group of players is not "all about me"


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 3, 2012)

A question to the give up guys:

If you're playing football and having a mare?

Or cricket or rugby?

Do you walk off then?

What if you're playing tennis, or squash?

You're out there to challenge yourself. You must have some kind of game, otherwise you wouldn't be disappointed in yourself.

Even if you only play with a short iron, a wedge and a putter for a few holes, you should be able to get something out of it, as well as not letting anyone else down.

Mental strength is all about how you respond to the hard times, not how easy life is when everything is going for you.

Golf challenges people's mental strength.

And I suggest if you don't like it, you're not a _true_ golfer.

I recommend that in future you act in a proper, grown up, mature way.

:ears:


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 3, 2012)

Cricket and Rugby are team games so it's a little different.   I am not defending walking in but when someone is hitting 'Shermans' every other shot then it can be sole destroying and not easy to shrug off.

When we get a bit better and experienced at golf it's easier for to work out what is going wrong and make a band aid fix on the course.   I cant see whats wrong with a higher handicapper going to the practice area and trying to work out whats going wrong, actually that is a more practical approach that just going home and festering on the day.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2012)

quick one here, why do we play golf? for enjoyment surely!

If your playing utter pants, not enjoying it and a burden on your playing partners then surely one is entitled to say 'stuff this chaps, I am offski'


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			quick one here, why do we play golf? for enjoyment surely!

If your playing utter pants, not enjoying it and a burden on your playing partners then surely one is entitled to say 'stuff this chaps, I am offski' 

Click to expand...


I played football and tennis for enjoyment as well as I now do golf, but I never walked off when I was having one of my many bad days as there was, for me, a wider responsibility to the other who I was playing with.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2012)

Walking in or off can only be allowed for one of the following reasons

1 Illness or Injury
2 Lightning
3 Emergency
4 If you are on a tight timescale and slow play has held you up
5 Piles (ok scrub that one)

walking off for any other reason just isnt cricket in my book, if you are having a bad round, tough, man up, 

Of course if you are playing by yourself, do whatever you like, nobody cares


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I played football and tennis for enjoyment as well as I now do golf, but I never walked off when I was having one of my many bad days as there was, for me, a wider responsibility to the other who I was playing with.
		
Click to expand...

yeah but thats a team sport and totally different. You can be subbed at half time as an example

I wouldnt walk in myself either way but was just stating a point.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 3, 2012)

Personally, I would take (and occasionally have taken) it as a challenge to sort out - with mini-targets. 

However, I've played in a three-ball with a guy who occasionally loses his swing. Once, only, he has stopped - after the 10th - diplomatically apologised and excused himself for the rest of the round, meeting the 2 of us in the bar afterwards. I was actually surprised, but his approach was that he plays golf to enjoy himself, though with some challenge. If his game has fallen apart to the extent that he feels he's a burden on the others, then he'll remove himself. As for the challenge aspect, he's created a number of successful businesses, so doesn't lack for drive and fortitude.

I've been happy to play with him frequently since. I would be disappointed, for him, but would not disrespect him for repeating the action.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 3, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Cricket and Rugby are team games so it's a little different. I am not defending walking in but when someone is hitting 'Shermans' every other shot then it can be sole destroying and not easy to shrug off.

When we get a bit better and experienced at golf it's easier for to work out what is going wrong and make a band aid fix on the course.   I cant see whats wrong with a higher handicapper going to the practice area and trying to work out whats going wrong, actually that is a more practical approach that just going home and festering on the day.
		
Click to expand...

A) IMO there's no difference. Can you escape when you go out shopping with the Mrs and she's having a mare? No!! You're lumbered and you have to see it through. If you are playing football there's someone there to take your place (a sub), on a golf course there isn't. 

B) Yes it's soul destroying - which is why you shouldn't walk away from it. It takes strength of character to take a beating and not give up. Watch a 'Rocky' film and tell me otherwise.

C) I think most high handicappers have a better grip on the reality of the game and are more likely to live with a really bad round. It's only as our handicaps start coming down that we begin to get ideas above our station and we get all precious; "I'm not this bad, honest". Well, yes you are!

D) If going to the practice area makes it alright, you could have bodged something together on the course, and not let yourself down.

By the by.....

About 12 years ago my daughter was taking her grade 1 or 2 on the flute. She was terrified and made a right cods of it. She finished and ran over to me and her mum crying. We were really proud of her coz she tried her best and she learned something about herself that day. Would I have been as proud if she had just given up and ran off crying half way through? Of course not. 

And you lot are happy to say my 8 year old daughter had bigger cahunas at that age than you've got now?


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Personally, I would take (and occasionally have taken) it as a challenge to sort out - with mini-targets. 

If his game has fallen apart to the extent that he feels he's a burden on the others, then he'll remove himself. As for the challenge aspect, he's created a number of successful businesses, so doesn't lack for drive and fortitude.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree with the mini targets. :thup:

As for this guy giving up. He doesn't do it because he feels he's a burden on others. He does it because he is embarrassed by his performance. He's used to being successful and doesn't like to put himself in a light when he's showing perceived weakness.  I wouldn't want to be an employee of his during the bad times. BTW how many divorces has he had?


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 3, 2012)

Walking in during a friendly game is not on in my book. You're out with mates to enjoy a crack, if it goes belly up that's golf, it happens to all abilities of golfers. I agree with Chrisd, if it's that bad and you're holding others up, just pick the ball up and move on.

It's the same in comps, never give up, unless for good reasons already given.
Now I wasn't going to admit to this, but, playing in the last medal I was having a mare on our par 5 11th - known as a card wrecker. Finished up with a whacking great 16!!!!! Did I give up? No way, I was fuming and raging inside, but tried to not let it show and determined to put it behind me and concentrate on the rest of the round. Ended up shooting 105, not good but not too bad either, considering the 16!

There are so many more important things in life to worry about.


----------



## Mark_G (Apr 3, 2012)

Please gentlemen, I was not expecting this response, I have said repeatedly I appreciate your comments, and I will learn from them. However, the reason I posted this in the "Ask the Experts" section was not so my testicular situation could be discussed but to find out from senior people on the forum how to get back in the zone.
Quote from my original post

"What I want to know is, was I correct in walking off the course to practice? I think I was, but the chaps I play with wanted me to carry on. I think my head had gone, are there any techniques to get back in the zone whilst battling on?"

So far, very little constructive help has come, (thank you to all forum members who have posted advice), but an awful lot of "grow a pair" comments, and doubts about my character. I didn't post to seek forgiveness, or approval,  I posted to ask for constructive advice on techniques to regroup whilst battling on. Several forum members have said focus on a particular part of the game, setting mini targets, several have said remove the pressure mentally eliminating what has gone on before, also to analyse whats going wrong by watching whats happening with the ball and adjusting. But the most important piece of advice seems to be don't give up. 
I take all this advice on board, and thank you all for it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 3, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			A) IMO there's no difference. Can you escape when you go out shopping with the Mrs and she's having a mare? No!! You're lumbered and you have to see it through. If you are playing football there's someone there to take your place (a sub), on a golf course there isn't. 

B) Yes it's soul destroying - which is why you shouldn't walk away from it. It takes strength of character to take a beating and not give up. Watch a 'Rocky' film and tell me otherwise.

C) I think most high handicappers have a better grip on the reality of the game and are more likely to live with a really bad round. It's only as our handicaps start coming down that we begin to get ideas above our station and we get all precious; "I'm not this bad, honest". Well, yes you are!

D) If going to the practice area makes it alright, you could have bodged something together on the course, and not let yourself down.

By the by.....

About 12 years ago my daughter was taking her grade 1 or 2 on the flute. She was terrified and made a right cods of it. She finished and ran over to me and her mum crying. We were really proud of her coz she tried her best and she learned something about herself that day. Would I have been as proud if she had just given up and ran off crying half way through? Of course not. 

And you lot are happy to say my 8 year old daughter had bigger cahunas at that age than you've got now? 







Click to expand...

A)  Yes, I clear off to a bar, read the newspaper and let her get on with the shopping.  Or, don't go shopping.

     In golf you play the course,  unless it's matchplay.    In a team game(Football, Cricket) or pairs game (Squash, Tennis) you HAVE to stick with it.

B)  I already explained that I don't always suggest people should walk off.   All is not black and white though and there are many shades of grey.   If someone is totally destroying their confidence and they are becoming distraught with what they are doing then the best thing to do is walk away from it, especially if you are not affecting someone else's enjoyment.   People are not all made the same, do you suggest that someone who suffers a panic attack or is emotionally distressed should be told to "stick with it and grow a pair"

C)  I agree partially with your point but high handicappers can feel embarrassed by their play and also that they are spoiling the game for others.

D) I did explain that as we become more experienced we have a better ability to analyse a fault and make a fix on the course.   Less experienced players may not be able to do this but may be able to work through the problem with quiet practice.   Have you ever been in the situation where you start shanking every iron shot and the more you try to stop the worse it gets.  If you have then you may be a little more forgiving in your judgement of this guy.


----------



## TXL (Apr 3, 2012)

Leaving the course mid round is not on in my book, the only excuse being if you are taken ill/injured or some other emergency calls you away.

With that being said, if I am having a mare of a round, how do I get the round back on track? I find that the more I try to get the round back on track, the worse it gets. So I try to just switch off and relax. So instead of thinking, I must get birdie/par here, just take each shot one at a time. Its amazing the number of times, when looking back at the round, that the scores improve from that point on.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 3, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			As for this guy giving up. He doesn't do it because he feels he's a burden on others. He does it because he is embarrassed by his performance. He's used to being successful and doesn't like to put himself in a light when he's showing perceived weakness.  I wouldn't want to be an employee of his during the bad times. BTW how many divorces has he had? 

Click to expand...

Completely ignorant; completely wrong!


----------



## Snelly (Apr 4, 2012)

Digging a hole for myself said:



			I wait to be surprised, but I don't think the OP did that...

Perhaps I'd expected too much from this forum, but the tone of that last email doesn't make me want to stick around. Yours, sir, is the attitude that stinks.
		
Click to expand...

If I was you, I would put me on your blocked list as this is a relatively tame response from me. 

Either that or have your own little tantrum and leave which ironically, is an online equivalent of the OP's childish behaviour on the course. 




The only recollection I have of someone walking of the course relates to an anecdote that my grandfather told me. He was playing in a foursomes game as a veteran and when they got to the first green, one of his opponents, a (very posh) gentlemen of advancing years, bent over as best he could to check the line of his putt. As he did so, the forward movement was accompanied by a colossal and extremely wet sounding bout of wind!

There was a momentary pause as said gent tried to straighten up and stand. At which point he mustered up all the dignity that he could in this rather delicate situation and uttered an unforgettable phrase - 

"Would you be kind enough to excuse me gentlemen? It would appear that I have just shat myself........"


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2012)

TXL said:



			Leaving the course mid round is not on in my book, the only excuse being if you are taken ill/injured or some other emergency calls you away.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer..

When I used to organise the weekend roll-up at my last club, 2 guys - including a sitting Committee Member - decided they were having a bad day and walked off. I confronted them as they had left a guy to play on his own and he had to join up with another group.
They reasoned that it was "just a roll-up so it didn't matter".

I banned them from the roll-up and wrote a letter to the Committee - of which I was also a sitting member.
They were reprimanded severely and the ban was upheld.

Yes Golf is a game but as such it's not life and death if you're playing badly.
You wouldn't walk off when playing well so why walk off when you are playing badly.
It's disrespectful to your playing partners, to whoever organised the game and to the Game itself.
Especially if you then go and practice...


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not going to get involved in the "should you/shouldn't you" debate, but in response to the actual question in the OP, try setting micro targets. In stroke play, it could be trying to play the next 3 holes in 1 over. In stable ford, you could set a points target for the next 3. It helps to focus the mind away from the bigger picture of the entire round. More often than not, a sudden swing flaw can be the result of self imposed stress and pressure. So relieve the pressure.


----------



## Digging a hole for myself (Apr 4, 2012)

Snelly - consider it done.

Imurg - that's the sort of attitude that reminds me why joining a club is perhaps not a good idea.  I'm doing this for fun, not for endurance or to satisfy someone else's desire to organise others.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 4, 2012)

Digging a hole for myself said:



			Snelly - consider it done.

Imurg - that's the sort of attitude that reminds me why joining a club is perhaps not a good idea.  I'm doing this for fun, not for endurance or to satisfy someone else's desire to organise others.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise you were a Winchester bloke! I am just down the old road at Chandlefordleigh, I was a member at south winchester for a year and a half! (until last August)

I am now not at a club and only play when I get the chance as my weekends are usually busy. I practice at the Chandlers ford academy driving range 3 times during the working week thought!

If we do play a round I just hope you can tolerate 18 holes with me! I do hope that having me as a playing partner is NOT an acceptable reason to leave the course 

EDIT: I have a range card with a few buckets on that I am not going to use, you can have it if you want as I cannot use it for reasons I cant explain fully here)


----------



## Midnight (Apr 4, 2012)

Mark_G said:



			I was really looking forward to todays round, hadnt played for a week and had played ok last time, but today after a reasonable opening few holes I completely imploded, unable to hit anything straight or with any consistent strike at all. I decided to leave the two chaps I was playing with on the 7th as I was holding them up and the following groups were starting to close up too much. I went straight to the Academy course and practised my swing for the next few hours with a pitching wedge (obviously improving as I added 30 yards onto my normal distance, with great accuracy). What I want to know is, was I correct in walking off the course to practice? I think I was, but the chaps I play with wanted me to carry on. I think my head had gone, are there any techniques to get back in the zone whilst battling on?
		
Click to expand...

To throw my vast knowledge into this , I don't think it is  a question of if you were right or wrong , we all may or may not of done the same depending on circumstances. I think it is a good question i.e how do I get back into the zone? perhaps you should be forwarding it to Mike and asking him to ask the mind dude for the GM mag , about coping techniques and how to handle this if it happens again mate.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## User20205 (Apr 4, 2012)

Digging a hole for myself said:



			Snelly - consider it done.

Imurg - that's the sort of attitude that reminds me why joining a club is perhaps not a good idea. I'm doing this for fun, not for endurance or to satisfy someone else's desire to organise others.
		
Click to expand...

but ultimately golf is a social activity, by walking in you are you are potentially spoiling the rest of your groups' round. If you can't deal with a bad round other than leaving the course maybe mentally you aren't cut out to play ??  only play when the sun is shining and you are playing well ?? surely you are missing half the fun 

I think Imurg is spot on. it is disrespectful all round. 

If the OP wants direction on what he should do next time. aside from take your medicine and get on with it, maybe some kind of golf self help book would help. take each shot at a time :blah:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2012)

Walking in also begs the question - ok you were playing awful golf and walk in and feel that doing so is no problem, two weeks later you play badly but not the awful golf as before ... but hey! no one minded when you walked in last time .... so off you trudge. A week later and you're playing better but 3 bad holes in the middle of the round sees you decide that you'll call it a day .......?

No ! I know you will say that it couldn't happen, but, the first time you walk in sets the standard in my opinion - after all - you  have already made it clear that you don't care for the players you leave behind!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the main issue is whether it  spoils anyone else's golf.     If it did then it's wrong, otherwise what's the problem.  The others may even be glad to see him go?


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark_G said:



			Please gentlemen, I was not expecting this response, I have said repeatedly I appreciate your comments, and I will learn from them. However, the reason I posted this in the "Ask the Experts" section was not so my testicular situation could be discussed but to find out from senior people on the forum how to get back in the zone.
Quote from my original post

"What I want to know is, was I correct in walking off the course to practice? I think I was, but the chaps I play with wanted me to carry on. I think my head had gone, are there any techniques to get back in the zone whilst battling on?"

So far, very little constructive help has come, (thank you to all forum members who have posted advice), but an awful lot of "grow a pair" comments, and doubts about my character. I didn't post to seek forgiveness, or approval,  I posted to ask for constructive advice on techniques to regroup whilst battling on. Several forum members have said focus on a particular part of the game, setting mini targets, several have said remove the pressure mentally eliminating what has gone on before, also to analyse whats going wrong by watching whats happening with the ball and adjusting. But the most important piece of advice seems to be don't give up. 
I take all this advice on board, and thank you all for it.
		
Click to expand...

I might be lighthearted, but my advice was meant to be constructive.

You practice golf in order to play on the course. So if your normal game has disappeared it's not a physical thing, it.s a mental problem. In which case going back to the practise ground isn't solving the problem.

IMO there are two things to do on the course to make the best of a bad day

1) Let the past go. When it happened to me, I literally walked up to my playing partner on the next tee, shook his hand and dismissed the round thus far as a pre match warm up. This was the first hole of a new round in my mind

2) I then only played a limited number of shots, working on the idea that it was better to make a good impact with a shorter iron, rather than top/fat the 'correct' club. I then concentrated more on my short game near the green.

So I didn't ruin the game for anyone else, and I still managed enough decent shots to take some positives out of the round.

All joking/mickey taking aside - it is just a game.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 6, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Completely ignorant; completely wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies if I offended you. But as a general rule, the logic stands.  I've played some very poor stuff, and whilst my playing partners have felt for me, I've never known anyone wish I'd just piss off and let them get on with it. I, on the other hand, did want to curl up and crawl into a small hole. Rory last year was the perfect example of playing through the agony.

The line about being his employee was meant to be rapier wit, for which I apologise,  I am kinda interested in  the wife question tho'


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			I've played some very poor stuff, and whilst my playing partners have felt for me, I've never known anyone wish I'd just piss off and let them get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

Wanna bet?????


----------



## Heidi (Apr 6, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Is the correct answer..

When I used to organise the weekend roll-up at my last club, 2 guys - including a sitting Committee Member - decided they were having a bad day and walked off. I confronted them as they had left a guy to play on his own and he had to join up with another group.
They reasoned that it was "just a roll-up so it didn't matter".

I banned them from the roll-up and wrote a letter to the Committee - of which I was also a sitting member.
They were reprimanded severely and the ban was upheld.

Yes Golf is a game but as such it's not life and death if you're playing badly.
You wouldn't walk off when playing well so why walk off when you are playing badly.
It's disrespectful to your playing partners, to whoever organised the game and to the Game itself.
Especially if you then go and practice...
		
Click to expand...

oh man - this made me howl with laughter


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark_G said:



			Please gentlemen, I was not expecting this response, I have said repeatedly I appreciate your comments, and I will learn from them. However, the reason I posted this in the "Ask the Experts" section was not so my testicular situation could be discussed but to find out from senior people on the forum how to get back in the zone.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't been following this post for a while and surprised it was still going so thought I'd have a peek.

Personally I think it was brave to post on here that you had walked in and sensible to ask for advice as we're all experts on playing badly .

Haven't read all the posts, but understand your desire for some genuine help.

I have found 2 things have helped me.

1. See it as an intrinsic part of the challenge of the game. Just like a tricky chip or putt, except that it is a mental challenge.  You will find your own things that work. A few deep breaths, telling yourself you CAN play this game, picking simple shots with easy clubs for a few holes that you know you can pull off can get your confidence (and swing) back  instead of blasting away with anger and frustration hoping a miracle shot will help you.

2. Pretend that are you are playing well. Take as much time over your shots as you would if you were playing the round of your life and wanted to keep it going. Keep your head up and walk purposefully. Try keeping your eyes on the flag as you walk down the fairway. Forget what's gone before. Give each shot the attention it deserves whether it is for a 3 or an 8. That can help get your mindset back to how it needs to be.

Thse are just things that have worked for me. They may not work for you. I have also found Bob Rotella useful (I know some do and some don't).

Anyway good luck and remember that golf is only a silly game with a stick and a ball.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Wanna bet?????


Click to expand...

And this is before you've seen how far I've fallen this year.

I'm still waiting for an invite to your new gaff.

_Then_ you'll see how lucky you've been so far.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			I'm still waiting for an invite to your new gaff.
		
Click to expand...



You'd be better waiting a couple more months - I believe they turn down the speed of the windmill sails in June as well open one more window in the rickity house!!


----------

